# Anyone fancy a road trip Rhodes to UK



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

My English car is currently in Kiotari, Rhodes and I would like to get it back to the UK and I was just wondering if anybody would be interested to drive it back to the UK to transport there belongings.

It is a very reliable car it only did the journey from the UK to Rhodes in April so has recently had a full service, new tyres, new cambelt and is fully MOT'd.

I would be happy to collect from anywhere in the UK.

There would be no charge for using the car.

If anyone would be interested then please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## holycrappamolie (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am thinking about taking the family on a road trip in the next two months .. coming from Athens to the UK (most likely London). 

Using your car could be a good option for us? 

What make/model is your car?

Thanks..


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hiya

It is an MG ZR, I would be happy to collect from London, let me know what you think thanks





holycrappamolie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about taking the family on a road trip in the next two months .. coming from Athens to the UK (most likely London).
> 
> ...


----------



## holycrappamolie (May 16, 2011)

markandchristine said:


> Hiya
> 
> It is an MG ZR, I would be happy to collect from London, let me know what you think thanks


Nice and sporty .. but not right for us I am afraid. Good luck in your search.


----------



## falkonfive (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Mark and Christine,

If you are still looking for someone to take the car back perhaps this will be of interest. We are selling our liveaboard yacht, currently in Alanya - Turkey, and the new owner will take delivery in Rhodes early October. ( All very complicated VAT-EU regulations!! )

From Rhodes we are relocating to Brittany. We will have a fair amount of luggage ( not too much)and had considered buying something to drive up in. Problem being what does one do with a Greek car in France? There would be no problem, once we have dropped the personal effects, in taking the car over to UK on a ferry.

If the idea is of interest then perhaps you could give an e mail address and we'll happily supply more information. ( Can,t seem to find a PM thing to send you ours!! )

Regards

Richard and Sue,

Alanya


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

falkonfive said:


> Hi Mark and Christine,
> 
> If you are still looking for someone to take the car back perhaps this will be of interest. We are selling our liveaboard yacht, currently in Alanya - Turkey, and the new owner will take delivery in Rhodes early October. ( All very complicated VAT-EU regulations!! )
> 
> ...


you need to make 5 good posts to activate the PM system, so why not contibute to a few more threads?


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Richard and Sue
/SNIP/

We are still looking for somebody to drive back and this sounds great.





falkonfive said:


> Hi Mark and Christine,
> 
> If you are still looking for someone to take the car back perhaps this will be of interest. We are selling our liveaboard yacht, currently in Alanya - Turkey, and the new owner will take delivery in Rhodes early October. ( All very complicated VAT-EU regulations!! )
> 
> ...


----------



## falkonfive (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning M and C,

Thanks for the reply, looks like we need to make 5 posts before we can use the PM system to get your e mail address so two down, three to go!

Richard


----------



## falkonfive (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi M and C,

PM sent

Richard


----------

